# liver flush.



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

i've been suffering with social anxiety for about 3 years.
i've been on a parasite cleanse for the last 2 months.
now i've just done my first liver flush.i couldn't believe what came out.thousands of tiny grains and about 60 large green stones.i also passed about 15 fluke parasites.
its reccomended to do about at least 10-15 flushes.every 2 weeks.
but i cant believe how much better i feel after the flush.i have a good feeling of well being.and i've just been out for the day.and i hardly had a anxiety attack atall.at least 70% better.
any that hasn't done a parasite and liver flush.before i urge them too do so.you will feel an hole lot better..

smithy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never heard of a liver flush.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

:shock


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

about 95% of human carry parasites.there pick up putting your fingers near your mouth,not properly wash fruit,veg,etc all meats carry some kind of parasite.mainly fluke.the only way to make sure its dead is by cooking it well.has if it was pork.people who eat steak and eat it rare.almost defienatly have parasites in them.frozen meat is ok has long its been frozen for about 2 months.

the liver flush involves drinking apple juice for 4 days.then taking epson salts on 5th day.
you dont peee it out you crap it out..
when i did the parasite cleance i noticed pinworms.but about 70% are microscopic..
when i did the flush the parsites where easly visable grey colour about 1cm long..
theres picture posted on a web site of my flush and the parasites.
along with over peopleS flushes.
BUT IM NOT SURE IM ALLOWED TO POST WEB SITES ON HERE. CAN SOME LET ME KNOW IF ITS OK.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I've done over 30 liver flushes and have gotten out thousands of stones... all for my acne. It has improved, but it is not cured. Other than that, I haven't noticed any improvements besides better digestion and sleep. Anxiety is still the same.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Parasites is the reason I take a garlic extract every single day! I had a problem with a very huge tapeworm about 4 years ago and it traumatized me! It was so ugly and I couldn't deal with the fact that an alien was living inside of me. *cringe*

So, garlic kills all infectious diseases and prevents them too, including parasites. I take this stuff called Kyolic Odorless Garlic so that I don't have to offend people with the smell (or, myself even).

Oh, and Restless Mind, you might try cleaning out your bowel to get rid of acne. I had it really bad about 5 years ago and nothing worked until I cleaned out my colon...


----------



## glowforyou (Sep 3, 2006)

I've always been interested in doing some sort of system flush. Would anyone be willing to tell me a bit more about this? I'm a little afraid to look at visuals of what might result...is it painful? Are you able to control what time of the day you can actually do it? Kinda like avoid being at school when all of a sudden you have to go to the washroom... I've searched for some sites that would tell me what exactly you must do (i.e. eat), but I haven't found much. (Sigh)


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

http://www.curezone.com/

just about anything you want to know about these sorts of things. I really hesitate to label it "alternative medicine" because in many cases its an alternative to nothing, but you get the idea....

Hope this helps, check out some of the photos on the site


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a link to Dr. Richard Schulze's website that has his herbal products, etc. He's all about flushing out your body of residue and stuff like that. Order a catalogue from him and it will tell you how to do his detoxification programs, or just contact his office and his employees will tell you what to do.

http://herbdoc.com/abptoc.asp


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

you do realize those liver "stones" you pass are just hardened balls of the epson salts you ingested? ingesting large quantities epson salt is never healthy. if anything, heavy intake of epson iwll only increase calcium deposits in the kidneys and liver, not to mention those stones wreak havok on your intestinal track

This is a huge f'ing myth.


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

yes. i know theres mixed views to whether they are actually passing liver stones.but i've done coffee enemas.to detoxify my liver on several occasions.and have passed stones that look the same has when i've done liver flushes..
even if they ain't stones its still a good way to detoxify the liver.i done 3 flushes. and have passed loads of flukes.
and feel better than i have in along time.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

microbe said:


> you do realize those liver "stones" you pass are just hardened balls of the epson salts you ingested? ingesting large quantities epson salt is never healthy. if anything, heavy intake of epson iwll only increase calcium deposits in the kidneys and liver, not to mention those stones wreak havok on your intestinal track
> 
> This is a huge f'ing myth.


I've done many flushes without Epsom Salts, and I still got out stones.


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

microbe said:


> you do realize those liver "stones" you pass are just hardened balls of the epson salts you ingested? ingesting large quantities epson salt is never healthy. if anything, heavy intake of epson iwll only increase calcium deposits in the kidneys and liver, not to mention those stones wreak havok on your intestinal track
> 
> This is a huge f'ing myth.


Really?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

LoveThySelf said:


> http://www.curezone.com/
> 
> just about anything you want to know about these sorts of things. I really hesitate to label it "alternative medicine" because in many cases its an alternative to nothing, but you get the idea....
> 
> Hope this helps, check out some of the photos on the site


That site looks like a real wierdo magnet. You've got people posting about how you shouldn't take vaccinations, and how the government sprays metal in the atmosphere to brainwash us, etc, etc.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I went to a chinese medicine practitioner. She told me my liver was not functioning very well and I have a lot of toxins in my body. She gave me some stuff to take and i'm stopping all my supplements to de-tox. I also was b-12 deficient. WE'll see how things go. I am always extremely fatigued.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

ColdFury said:


> LoveThySelf said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.curezone.com/
> ...


Yeah, I've looked at that site before and I think a lot of the people there have eating disorders, just doing fasts and cleanses rather than bingeing and purging.


----------



## dtreatment2017 (Feb 17, 2016)

*My story. As I was treating kidneys.*

You got sore liver and kidneys?
Got kidney or liver stones?
Need to know how to get rid of it?









Hi. My site is dedicated to connective tissue diseases.
www.thehumangenomeplus.com
I got useful videos there.
I share how I managed to cope with my illnesses on my own.
I also got information about alternative medicine preparations


----------



## josephwinner (Mar 6, 2016)

Uncertain about precisely what you are seeking, before getting any medication or herbs you must consult with a physician. To learn more or to become knowledgeable you can go through some very nice sites like EverydayHealth etc ... also you can get a free ebook on liver cleanse here http://www.livercleansetruth.com/


----------



## Fanny (Mar 6, 2016)

The liver flush is a method that really works indeed! For those who are interested in doing it, you should have a look at www.iraisemyhealth.info that explains how to carry out a liver cleanse according to Andreas Moritz's book "The Amazing Liver and Gallbladder Flush". As well as the description of the process and the results which have been illustrated with pictures, many testimonials from people are interesting to read. I did it myself and the results were amazing: disappearance of my acne (face and back), better digestion and better quality of sleep)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I'd flush my liver. I don't think I can get it out of there without dying. And even if I could, I'd need it back eventually.


----------

